# Warum verliert Ordnung ständig?



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Hi leute.

Ich hab jetzt auf Carroburg endlich den server gefunden der einigermasen annehmbar ist in sachen RvR, Auch die Szenarien gehen seit dem wochen fast sofot auf was ich super find.

Jetzt fällt mir aber auf... Die ordnung verliert ständig.... was natürlich kein spaß macht..... T1 und T2 einfach dauernt am verlieren.... ist das normal so das ordnung ständig verliert?


----------



## Senubirath (3. Februar 2009)

Liegt im Auge des Betrachters... ab ner gewissen Uhrzeit bekommen die Destros mächtig eines auf den sack....


Kommt glaube ich auf die Tageszeit an und wie dir grp aufgebaut ist....


----------



## Gnarlaz (3. Februar 2009)

kommt immer auf die eigene / gegnerische gruppe an.


----------



## Pogolinus (3. Februar 2009)

kann schwer dran liegen das ihr meistens trotz zahlenmässiger überlegenheit wie die hühner in euer nöchstes wc/keep rent und dabei abgefarmt werdet ^^


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Pogolinus schrieb:


> kann schwer dran liegen das ihr meistens trotz zahlenmässiger überlegenheit wie die hühner in euer nöchstes wc/keep rent und dabei abgefarmt werdet ^^



Ich rede im moment größtenteils vom Szenario und wo ran es liegt wollt ich nicht wissen sondern ob es normal ist ^^


----------



## Pogolinus (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich rede im moment größtenteils vom Szenario und wo ran es liegt wollt ich nicht wissen sondern ob es normal ist ^^



ups dan sry aber im sc hab ich eher das gefühl das da öfter mal destro auf die mütze bekommt als die ordies XD


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind. Welcher volle Normale server ist am ausgeglichesten?  Oder bin ich nun gezwungen zu einer bösen Winnerteam joinerin zu mutieren^^?


----------



## Sino123 (3. Februar 2009)

Huch!
Ich hab grad aufgehört zu zocken, weil wir (Destros)ständig verlieren im T2.
Ich spiele ebenfalls auf Carroburg...


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Sino123 schrieb:


> Huch!
> Ich hab grad aufgehört zu zocken, weil wir (Destros)ständig verlieren im T2.
> Ich spiele ebenfalls auf Carroburg...



Echt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann läuft da irgendwas falsch^^


----------



## Yanotoshi (3. Februar 2009)

Ich denke Averland ist mittlerweile Ausgeglichen, die Destros waren zwar erst mehr und haben viel Scenarios gewonnen dafür haben die Ordler mehr Ruf und so bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, dann kamen aber ein paar rüber und jetzt sollte es ausgeglichen sein, aber habe seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr gezockt ;(


----------



## Senubirath (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Echt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eigendlich net..... jede seite sieht das gleich....

Auch wenn man nen guten start hatte... bedeutet das noch net den sieg -_-


----------



## Argap_the_Shaman (3. Februar 2009)

Ich rate dir, erstelle eine Strichliste. Ich habe auch gedacht ich bin im "winnerteam" leider hat sich das ab T3 dramatsich geändert.
Ich hoffe mal das dein "verlieren" nur gefühlt ist. "Ich steh immer an ner roten Ampel ; vollsten / langsamsten Kasse ....."


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Argap_the_Shaman schrieb:


> Ich rate dir, erstelle eine Strichliste. Ich habe auch gedacht ich bin im "winnerteam" leider hat sich das ab T3 dramatsich geändert.
> Ich hoffe mal das dein "verlieren" nur gefühlt ist. "Ich steh immer an ner roten Ampel ; vollsten / langsamsten Kasse ....."



Ne echt ich hab bis jetzt erst 5 Szenarien gewonnen und ich hab bestimmt schon mindestens 20 gemacht^^  ( Open RvR gewinn ich aber dafür fast nur aber szenarien interesieren mich mehr =P warscheinlich weil ich da verlier)


----------



## Pogolinus (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ne echt ich hab bis jetzt erst 5 Szenarien gewonnen und ich hab bestimmt schon mindestens 20 gemacht^^  ( Open RvR gewinn ich aber dafür fast nur aber szenarien interesieren mich mehr =P warscheinlich weil ich da verlier)



komm einfach auf destro seite dan gewinnst du das is doch super XD


----------



## softcake_orange (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Hi leute.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt auf Carroburg endlich den server gefunden der einigermasen annehmbar ist in sachen RvR, Auch die Szenarien gehen seit dem wochen fast sofot auf was ich super find.
> 
> Jetzt fällt mir aber auf... Die ordnung verliert ständig.... was natürlich kein spaß macht..... T1 und T2 einfach dauernt am verlieren.... ist das normal so das ordnung ständig verliert?




Es gibt sicher genug Spieler die genau diese Aussage widerlegen können...
Aber bloß nicht auf die Idee kommen sich selbst mal ein paar gedanken (den Rechtschreibfehler behalt ich!) dazu zu machen. Man könnte sich die Frage womöglich noch selbst beantworten...

Wie ich solche threads hasse... Und wenn er closed wird, kann man ihn immer noch lesen... 

Das zieht die Ordnung auf angesprochenem Server doch nur in den Dreck (Zurschaustellung).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Es gibt sicher genug Spieler die genau diese Aussage widerlegen können...
> Aber bloß nicht auf die Idee kommen sich selbst mal ein paar gedanken (den Rechtschreibfehler behalt ich!) dazu zu machen. Man könnte sich die Frage womöglich noch selbst beantworten...
> 
> Wie ich solche threads hasse... Und wenn er closed wird, kann man ihn immer noch lesen...
> ...



Was falsches gefrühstückt? Niemand hat dich gewzungen den thread zu lesen.

Und ob es bei anderen auch so ist das sie das gefühl haben das ordnung ständig verliert kann ich eben nicht mir selber beantworten.


----------



## Breasa (3. Februar 2009)

ist verschieden, mal so mal so bei uns...aber das eine seite jetzt nur verliert würde ich net sagen, gibt tage da rotten die zerris sich zu bg gruppen zusammen mit ts usw, da wirds schon schwerer aber sonst....


----------



## myadictivo (3. Februar 2009)

naja dann liegts wohl zu 100% an dir..lösch einfach den char und spiel destro nur um dich zu wundern, dass ebenfalls alles verloren geht. ich hab auf carroburg meine ordnungstwinks und kann nicht behaupten, dat jedes spiel ständig verloren wird. eigentlich ists doch immer sehr gemischt, aber klare vorteile seh ich nicht. kann allerdings sagen, dass ordnung carro mehr flamt als destro averland... aber hat man wengst auch immer was zu lachen nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destross (3. Februar 2009)

Moin

spiele auch auf Carroburg  aber Destro und mus sagen bis grade eben haben wir fast alles im t1 und t2 Bereich verloren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dan hast du einfach nur Pech gehabt würd ich mal so sagen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brimbur (3. Februar 2009)

ich spiele zur zeit auf ehrengrad Ordnung und muss sagen dass ist immer ganz tageszeiten oder was weiss ich wovon abhängig. Mal so mal so.. aber wenn es auf einer seite läuft, dann richtig und ne ganze weile


----------



## Yanotoshi (3. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht ist es Einfach sone Art "Einbildung"^^ , hatte ich auch mal habe von ungefähr 20 SC, 14 gewonnen hab aber immer gedacht scheisse is Destro heute stark ich verlier ja nur ^^ bis mir das einer gesagt hat dass das falsch sei und ich wirklich mal aufgeschrieben habe wann ich gewonnen habe und wann die anderen^^ da kommt schon was erschreckendes raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (3. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab Tage, da bin ich oft im Szenario und wir gewinnen fast jedes. Und manchmal sind wir nur am verlieren. Allerdings ist es meist ausgeglichen, es kommt eben auf die Gruppenkonstellation, die Gegner und natürlich auch auf die eigenen Leute an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (3. Februar 2009)

Warum verliert Zerstörung ständig?


----------



## Yanotoshi (3. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es ist eigentlich eher umgekehrt bis sehr ausgeglichen, es gibt keine Destro oder Ordnungsübermacht eher Tägliche Hoch und Tiefs


----------



## Destross (3. Februar 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Es gibt sicher genug Spieler die genau diese Aussage widerlegen können...
> Aber bloß nicht auf die Idee kommen sich selbst mal ein paar gedanken (den Rechtschreibfehler behalt ich!) dazu zu machen. Man könnte sich die Frage womöglich noch selbst beantworten...
> 
> Wie ich solche threads hasse... Und wenn er closed wird, kann man ihn immer noch lesen...
> ...



Das kan aber nicht die ganze Ordnung in den Dreck ziehn dan müssten ja alle mit gemacht haben. Ich glaube aber nicht das 40er in das t1/t2 Szenario joinen können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wen jetzt ein haufen Deutsche sich mit ein haufen Amerikaner schlagen und verlieren zieht das nich gleich ganz Deutschland in den Dreck. (find ich) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wardwick (3. Februar 2009)

Bei dem Anderen ist das Gras immer grüner.


----------



## SicVenom (3. Februar 2009)

ich bin im moment auf carroburg /ordnung auch im t1 und 2 unterwegs und finde es ist ausgeglichen.
allerdings gabs heute im t2 (war so zwischen 7 und 8) ein große gewinn-serie für die ordnung^^
hat meiner meinung mit teamplay und zusammensetzung der grp zu tun


----------



## seppix@seppix (3. Februar 2009)

Bei uns gewinnen auch meistens die ordler


----------



## simoni (3. Februar 2009)

Im T4 ists ziemlich ausgeglichen eigentlich...gelegentlich kommen halt die Freak-Stammgruppen -.-


----------



## Gromoth (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Hi leute.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt auf Carroburg endlich den server gefunden der einigermasen annehmbar ist in sachen RvR, Auch die Szenarien gehen seit dem wochen fast sofot auf was ich super find.
> 
> Jetzt fällt mir aber auf... Die ordnung verliert ständig.... was natürlich kein spaß macht..... T1 und T2 einfach dauernt am verlieren.... ist das normal so das ordnung ständig verliert?



Wir sind halt besser ^^ 4 Chaos =P  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rock-Er (3. Februar 2009)

Ja wart erstmal ab im T3 gewinnt nur noch order so isses zumindest bei mir gewesen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alien123 (3. Februar 2009)

Ich spiele selber Zerstörung auf Averland und in letzter Zeit gewinnen wir im T2 Gebiet auch nicht mehr. Die Niederlage ist wohl immer davon abhängig, was man grade spielt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadrolan (3. Februar 2009)

im T1 liegt das grösstenteils daran, dass viele Ordnungs-Spieler in nordenwacht wie blöde vom Spwanpunkt in die wartenden Destros am Leuchtturm reinrennen (immer schön einzeln versteht sich), anstatt einfach aussen rum zu gehen....
liegt aber wirklich an der GRP-zusammenstellung....wenn du 5x mit mehr oder weniger den selben rnds in Szenario gehst und nie n Heiler dabei ist hat man halt pech


----------



## KleinerSchurke (3. Februar 2009)

Ich spiele auf Carroburg auf Destroseite. In den SZ im T4 denke ich das es ausgeglichen ist und es gibt Tage wo mir mehr gewinnen, dann wieder welche wo Order mehr gewinnt. So solls aber auch sein, sonst würde ja Langeweile aufkommen.

Zum RVR kann ich sagen , das order seit ein paar Wochwen klar in der Überzahl ist und soll jetzt keiner von Orderseite hier schreiben es wäre ned so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie hier auch schon gesagt, irgendwie schaffen sie es aber auch trotz zahlenmäßiger Überlegenheit nicht wirklich was zu reißen. An was es liegt, keine Ahnung!!! Doch ned an uns schmunzel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

HF  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (3. Februar 2009)

Habt ihr auf Carroburg zustände, traumhaft, auf Helmgart hat die Ordnung genug Leute um heute Etiane zu erobern wärend sie die Chaoswüste dicht gemacht haben, ich würde zugerne mal die realen Bevölkerungszaheln sehen, ich bin mir sicher ich würde zum Heulen anfangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadrolan (3. Februar 2009)

ein Gardist weint nicht, er lässt weinen


----------



## HGVermillion (3. Februar 2009)

Glaub mir bei sowas heult sogar ein Gardist, kurzen Moment dann gibts Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und solche Szenen sind eigentlich schon normalzustand, unter einer Warband stärke brauchst nicht ins RvR gehen, und selbst dann bist du meist noch 2:1 unterlegen.


----------



## heretik (3. Februar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Habt ihr auf Carroburg zustände, traumhaft, auf Helmgart hat die Ordnung genug Leute um heute Etiane zu erobern wärend sie die Chaoswüste dicht gemacht haben, ich würde zugerne mal die realen Bevölkerungszaheln sehen, ich bin mir sicher ich würde zum Heulen anfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Destro hat immer mehr Spieler als Ordnung. Wer was anderes sagt lügt. Egal wie die echten Zahlen aussehen.


----------



## HGVermillion (3. Februar 2009)

Wenns nicht so ernst wäre könnte man darüber lachen, auch wenn ichs erst im nachhinein gemerkt hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwo hört halt der spass auf sich mit der Order zu kloppen und der Frust anfängt weil man eh weis das sobald man irgendwo startet man spätestens 10min später von einer Gnadenlosen übermacht überrollt wird.


----------



## Fiskina (3. Februar 2009)

spiele auf carroburg auch destro und in den letzten tagen häufig t1 -t2 mit meinem twink und ich muss sagen ja ihr ordler verliert ziemlich oft... teilweise stellt ihr euch aber auch mega doof an ^^


----------



## Maddin123 (3. Februar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Glaub mir bei sowas heult sogar ein Gardist, kurzen Moment dann gibts Bilder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jo auf helmgart wächst die orde recht schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber glaube das kommt weil alle destros twinken gehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddin123 (3. Februar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Destro hat immer mehr Spieler als Ordnung. Wer was anderes sagt lügt. Egal wie die echten Zahlen aussehen.


schwachsinn...


----------



## Berghammer71 (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ...Jetzt fällt mir aber auf... Die ordnung verliert ständig.... was natürlich kein spaß macht..... T1 und T2 einfach dauernt am verlieren.... ist das normal so das ordnung ständig verliert?



-----------
T1 ca 40 Prozent Siege - 60 Prozent Niederlagen  RvR Sz und Sz
T2 ca 75 Prozent Siege - 25 Prozent Niederlagen  RvR Sz und Sz
-----------

Destros kommen oft mit 2 Heilern als 4-5er Clübchen rein, Assit ist für die auch kein Fremdwort.
Ordnung - Assit wen? wie? Oftmals siehts du das niemand Hauptziel für sich beansprucht.

Fazit:
Es liegt nicht an dir, oder den anderen - sondern einfach nur dran das die Destros organsierter reingehen,
2-3 Leute im Ts entscheiden schon mal son Match locker.

Auf Ordungseite kommt das aber auch öfters vor. Wenn du T1-T2 oft verlierst, spielst du zu oft gegen eine Mini
Sg der Destros. Latsch am besten auch mit 2 Heilern rein, ich hab auch schonmal auf Sz verzichtet und gemütlich
gequestet oder mich an Keepfights beteiligt, um einigen Destros zu entgehen - alles kein Problem.

Merkst du das Du bei Keepfights keine Chance hast, die Destros deffen und die Ordnung zum Fun pullt - einfach ins Sz gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alles easy und ganz simpel.


----------



## heretik (3. Februar 2009)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> schwachsinn...



Lesen. Nachdenken. Verstehen. Mitlachen.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Mir ist aufgefallen das Zerstörung meist viel mehr heiler und tanks hat als wir bei der ordnung...bei uns sind irgendwie viele schadensklassen..heiler fehlen so gut wie immer.

Ich werd mir glaub mal eine Erzmagierin machen, in der hoffnung das es besser läuft, und gleichzeitig um nützlicher für Szenarien zu sein =)


----------



## heretik (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das Zerstörung meist viel mehr heiler und tanks hat als wir bei der ordnung...bei uns sind irgendwie viele schadensklassen..heiler fehlen so gut wie immer.
> 
> Ich werd mir glaub mal eine Erzmagierin machen, in der hoffnung das es besser läuft, und gleichzeitig um nützlicher für Szenarien zu sein =)



Mag sein dass sich alle Ordnungsheiler mittlerweile Schadensklassen twinken und umgekehrt die Schadensklassen bei Destro Heiler nachziehen... lass dir versichert sein, dass es in T4 komplett andersrum ist.


----------



## Maddin123 (4. Februar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Mag sein dass sich alle Ordnungsheiler mittlerweile Schadensklassen twinken und umgekehrt die Schadensklassen bei Destro Heiler nachziehen... lass dir versichert sein, dass es in T4 komplett andersrum ist.


stimmt auch nicht... vieleicht auf deinem server aber bei uns auf helmgart gibt es im t4 25% heiler... da hat die orde deutlich weniger...
also alle die hier nur rum heulen das ihre fraktion immer verliert... holt euch addon um sz stats zu sammeln und dann seht ihr obs wirklich stimmmt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (4. Februar 2009)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> stimmt auch nicht... vieleicht auf deinem server aber bei uns auf helmgart gibt es im t4 25% heiler... da hat die orde deutlich weniger...
> also alle die hier nur rum heulen das ihre fraktion immer verliert... holt euch addon um sz stats zu sammeln und dann seht ihr obs wirklich stimmmt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du wirst lachen... ja, auf meinem Server. Um den es hier in diesem Thread lustigerweise geht. Haha.


----------



## Rorret (4. Februar 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> ich bin im moment auf carroburg /ordnung auch im t1 und 2 unterwegs und finde es ist ausgeglichen.
> allerdings gabs heute im t2 (war so zwischen 7 und 8) ein große gewinn-serie für die ordnung^^
> hat meiner meinung mit teamplay und zusammensetzung der grp zu tun




ääähhhh....nicht nur zwischen 7 und 8! ich war heute seid ca. 13uhr regelmäßig auf destro/carro in sc´s(zwischendurch auch mal bissken orvr) und es GAB neute eine DEUTLICHE übermacht der ordnung in den scenarien! ich weiß ned wieviele ich ingesamt gemacht habe, aber es waren auf jedenfall über 20 stück und ich habe als destro exakt ZWEI sc´s gewonnen.......


----------



## Churchak (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das Zerstörung meist viel mehr heiler und tanks hat als wir bei der ordnung...bei uns sind irgendwie viele schadensklassen..heiler fehlen so gut wie immer.
> 
> Ich werd mir glaub mal eine Erzmagierin machen, in der hoffnung das es besser läuft, und gleichzeitig um nützlicher für Szenarien zu sein =)


jo ist auf Huss auch so war vor 15 minuten der einzige heiler in nem 3 grp grossen KT im t4.es war irgendwie extrem unlustig :/  wenn man glück hat kommt man auf einen heiler pro grp und einen tank,rest sind meistens irgendwelche "umfallerwennangetippt"


----------



## Irn-Bru (4. Februar 2009)

ich hab vor kurzem ein Order twink auf Averland erstellt. Order verliert da im t1-t2 zu 70%, ist aber stark von der Uhrzeit abhängig, abends geht es meist besser. Ein großes Problem ist einfach das es auf Ordnungsseite zu wenig Tanks und heiler gibt. Destro hat miest so 2-3 tanks und 3-4 heiler. Wenn wir auf Orderseite mal ein Heiler haben ist das schon ein kleines Wunder.


----------



## myadictivo (4. Februar 2009)

ja mei, dann sollte man sich vll halt vorher als gruppe melden oder per chat fragen ob nicht die und die klasse lust hat zusammen sc zu melden. wenn ich schon lese "haben nie heiler", "haben nie tanks" usw..das ist dann halt einfach mal pech. gibt halt keine gescheite anmeldereglung. ich stand auch schon in sc´s wo dann auf einmal 75% heilklassen waren. muss man halt mal gucken. ich stand aber selten in nem sc wo partout ein heiler gefehlt hätte. und selbst ohne heiler läßt sich ein spiel noch gewinnen. dann muss man halt zusammen agieren, focus legen und fertig.

ganz großes kino ist auch immer, wenn dann im sc schon wieder rumgeheult wird, es wäre ja kein heiler im sc..dabei spielt man selbst grade seinen heiler-char und es sind vll auch noch 1-2 andre heilfähige chars drinne, die auch durchaus heilen. was soll man dann davon halten ? wenn dann helden noch so spielen, dass sie garantiert nicht mehr heilbar sind. aus reichweite rennen, aus der sichtlinie rennen, auf teufel komm raus in die masse stürmen (highlight war ein zauberer der lautstark über die heiler schimpfte, aber immer in den pulk gegner rannte, noch VOR den tanks..so schnell konnte man garnicht tasten drücken, dann war der spacko aufm boden)..

außerdem ist das hier kein wow wo es irgendwelche realmpools gibt auf denen immer die gleiche seite gewinnt und man sich dann denken möge "ich wechsel mal ins gewinner team"...bei war ist immer alles möglich, ich war schon in sc wo ich dachte das gibt 100% eine auf den deckel und wir haben die abgezogen wie nimmer feierlich. ich war schon in sc wo ich dachte *gähn* freewin und wir wurden abgezogen..

es ist halt nen pvp spiel, man kann einfach nicht immer gewinnen. wer nicht verlieren kann ohne danach mit heulkrampf anne tastatur zu hocken soll halt nen pve spiel spielen und die immer gleichen mobs killen. das ist dann sicherlich die bessere wahl und aufregung ist ja auch schlecht fürs herz/kreislauf system..zumal wenn man aufgrund von bewegungsmangel eh schon nen blutdruck jenseits von gut und böse hat..


----------



## heretik (4. Februar 2009)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ganz großes kino ist auch immer, wenn dann im sc schon wieder rumgeheult wird, es wäre ja kein heiler im sc..dabei spielt man selbst grade seinen heiler-char und es sind vll auch noch 1-2 andre heilfähige chars drinne



Zwei Heiler sind zu wenig für ein vernünftiges Szenario. Und bei drei beschwer ich mich schon gar nicht mehr. Es ist nur ermüdend im Szenarienchat zu lesen, dass der 28er Zauberer ständig über die beschissenen Heiler motzt und auf die Aufforderung, sich doch dann selber einen zu machen, nur antwortet, er hätte schon nen 40er, den er aber nur mit Stammgruppen und nicht mit Randoms spielt.


----------



## Mikehoof (4. Februar 2009)

Was mich mehr stört als zu verlieren sind möchtegern Pros die ständig ungebeten Tips von sich geben. Ist mir gestern mit meinem Twink soooo auf den Geist gegangen. T4 Destros mit 8 40ern und die Ordnung mit 2 40ern und insgesamt einem Tank. Da geht mir das gesabbel von wegen "Ihr Noobs geht doch auf die Stoffies" oder "Wie kann man nur auf die Tanks kloppen" gegen den Strich.

Jeder Spieler kann bei bestimmten Gruppenzusammensetzungen sehen wann es mit Sicherheit auf die Mütze gibt.

Mir ist halt aufgefallen das die Destros mit viel mehr 40ern in den T4 Szenarien unterwegs waren zumindest die letzten Tage und das kann man nicht mit Skill oder TS ausgleichen. Der notorische Tankmangel auf Orderseite ist auch oft dehr nervig.


----------



## Rorgak (4. Februar 2009)

Server Averland:

T1: Verliert häufig die Ordnung, da unmengen an Auserkorenen und Schwarzen Gardisten auftreten
T2: Ausgeglichen, hänggt von GRuppe ab.
T3: Ordnung überlegen, trotzdem verliert man auch mal gegen Destros
T4: Ausgeglichen hängt von Gruppe ab.

Und es ist erwiesen das auf Averland Tanks fehlen, im Gegensatz zu Destro seite. Die Rittereinführung hat hier leider kein Verbesserung gebracht.

Heiler hat es eigentlich genug! Aber es heißt nichts wenn man 6 Heiler hat da sind unsere Leute gestern trotzdem wie die Fliegen gestorben da die Heilleistung miserabel war.

Im ORvR war die Ordnung bisher immer überlegen, es sei denn es sind plötzlich 3-5 KTs der Destros aufgetaucht und haben mal wieder Masse statt Klasse betrieben xD, ansonsten schon auch T3 Keeps erfolgreich gegen 40er Destros verteidigt ;-).

Ah ja und die Destros sind zahlenmäßig überlegen!


----------



## pbODW (4. Februar 2009)

Und wie so oft. In den Szenarien in War gibt es keine Gewinnerseite. Die Faktoren die dabei ein Rolle spielen, wer wann wie gerwinnt, sind zu umfangreich oder pseudomathematisch ausgedrückt, es gibt zu viele Unbekannte in der Gleichung. 

Das fängt bei der Zusammenstellung der Gruppe an, geht über die Skillung/Ausrüstung und reicht bis zur Spielweise der einzelnen Teilnehmer.

Das ist ja das schöne dabei, es ist absolut offen, wie das Ganze ausgeht.

Wer gewinnen will, muss was dafür tun. Zugegeben, manchmal gehts einfach nicht (z. B. Gildentruppe im TS bei den Gegnern) aber ich habe es auch schon in Zufallsgruppen oft genug erlebt, dass ein 10:250 Rückstand noch aufgeholt wurde.

Ich spiele übrigens beide Seiten mittlerweile im t4 und das Kriegsglück ist wankelmütig..... auf beiden Seiten.

An dieser Stelle eine Respektbezeichnung an die Ordler auf Drakenwald. Sowie wir Destros an ein Burgtor klopfen, dauerts net lange und der Burghof steht voller Ordler. 

Gibt immer wieder schöne Massenkeilereien.


----------



## Realtec (4. Februar 2009)

Shadrolan schrieb:


> ein Gardist weint nicht, er lässt weinen



oh doch er weint :/ unzwar dann als der GM mir sagte das es kein pink als farbe gibt -.-


----------



## Destross (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das Zerstörung meist viel mehr heiler und tanks hat als wir bei der ordnung...bei uns sind irgendwie viele schadensklassen..heiler fehlen so gut wie immer.
> 
> Ich werd mir glaub mal eine Erzmagierin machen, in der hoffnung das es besser läuft, und gleichzeitig um nützlicher für Szenarien zu sein =)



Morgen

Dan läuft bei mir irgendwas schief.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mir ist aufgefallen das in letzter Zeit Ordnung fast nurnoch Heiler hat. Letztes Szenario hatten wir auch garkeinen Heiler und ich seh bei mir vorm Bildschirm nur Erzmagier, Runenpriester und Sigmarpriester rumrennen...das nervt langsam wen man auf ein Dmg macht kommen erstmal 100 Heals und Hots.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (4. Februar 2009)

Destross schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Dan läuft bei mir irgendwas schief.
> 
> ...



Naja bei uns waren auch nie heiler als ich nen Tank oder nen Feuermagier gepsielt hab, wichter ist noch...ich wurde als tank nie geheilt^^

Ich hab mir jetzt aber ne Erzmagierin gemacht und merk das es besser geht, ich hab irgendwie das gefühl das ich durch meine heilung den spiel verlauf extrem verändern kann.

Auf jeden fall läufts jetzt auch besser, haben zwar gestern nicht jedes Battelground gewonnen aber doch ziehmlich viele =) Mal gucken wie es jetzt die tage läuft, villeicht liegts jetzt ein bischen an mir das es besser läuft, villeicht hab ich jetzt auch einfach glück ( was mir auch recht sein soll solang ich gewinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Destross (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt aber ne Erzmagierin gemacht und merk das es besser geht, ich hab irgendwie das gefühl das ich durch meine heilung den spiel verlauf extrem verändern kann.



Wenn ich mit meinen Zeloten spiele geht es mir genau so...wenn ich nen anderen Char spiele verliere ich fast nur und dan mitn Zelot ein paar healen und schon haben wir gewonnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich geh jetzt mal zu Schule  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maguerita (4. Februar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Glaub mir bei sowas heult sogar ein Gardist, kurzen Moment dann gibts Bilder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwie süß die Vorstellung einen weinenden Gardisten zu sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Aber du hast das Gegenmittel schon geschrieben, trommelt eure Leute zusammen. So wenige seit ihr nicht und lasst euch nicht vom Zerg überrennen, auch ihr habt schon ganze Kriegstruppen auseinander genommen und bietet genügend Gegenwehr. Gebt halt nur nicht so schnell auf.

Zum Thema:

Vor zwei Tagen hatte ich abends mit meinen Destro-Twink auch auf Carroburg im T2 Szenarien gemacht und nur verloren. Den Grund haben schon andere geschrieben, Tagenzeit, Zusammenspiel, Tagesform etc. Es liegt wirklich nur im Auge des Betrachters, es gibt gute und es gibt schlechte Tage, man kann halt nicht immer gewinnen, das würde dann irgendwann auch langweilig werden.

mfG
eine Erzmagierin auf Helmgart


----------



## Ashgard (4. Februar 2009)

Auf Huss bekommt Zerstörung seit Tagen keinen Fuss mehr in die Tür. Sehr zum Leidwesen der Ordnung....


----------



## Deelight2 (4. Februar 2009)

Es hat weder was mit der Seite noch mit deren speziellen Fertig- oder Fähigkeiten zu tun.

W.A.R ist ein Spiel das e x t r e m auf Teamplay ausgelegt ist.

Die Seite, die es zuerst schafft sich zu organisieren und als Team zu spielen wird in der Regel auch siegreich sein - egal ob T1 oder T4 oder RvR

Grüße

Dee


----------



## WAR-priest (4. Februar 2009)

das einzige was mir zu dem thema "warum verlier ich immer" einfällt ist das:

Murphys law

einfach mal lesen


----------



## Kodo6 (4. Februar 2009)

Ich finde auch das es schwer Abhängig ist von Spielern und Chars die im mom in dem Sz sind. Jeder kann jeden besiegen sofern alles past. Bei uns auf Hergig ist nur ganz witzig das vor 20Uhr die Destro Seite viel auf die Mütze bekommt und danach aber die Ordnung in den meisten Fällen. Nur was bei uns das Problem ist das es zu wenige Magus Spieler gibt. Die den AE Wurf usw können. Sobald man gegen die Ordnung spielt wird man gekickt gekickt und nochmals gekickt usw. Tja Sham können es z.B. auch aber die rennen ja nicht vor um die Gegner wegzuhauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Etwas unfair aber was solls muss man halt damit Leben!!!

Gruß


----------



## Grotuk (4. Februar 2009)

Kodo6 schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das es schwer Abhängig ist von Spielern und Chars die im mom in dem Sz sind. Jeder kann jeden besiegen sofern alles past. Bei uns auf Hergig ist nur ganz witzig das vor 20Uhr die Destro Seite viel auf die Mütze bekommt und danach aber die Ordnung in den meisten Fällen. Nur was bei uns das Problem ist das es zu wenige Magus Spieler gibt. Die den AE Wurf usw können. Sobald man gegen die Ordnung spielt wird man gekickt gekickt und nochmals gekickt usw. Tja Sham können es z.B. auch aber die rennen ja nicht vor um die Gegner wegzuhauen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Komisch also ich finde das die Destroseite auf Herig im LowLvl bereich von der Ordnung nur gemosht wird. Die Ordnung tritt weitaus organisierter auf und geht gezielt vor während sich die Destroseite meist nur planlos massakrieren läßt. Was mich als Schwarzork natrlich maßloß aufregt. Wir sollten die sein die Masskrieren und nicht die die von Stumpe´nz gemosht werden. 

Vor allem im RvR gabs gestern bös eins auf die Mütze von der Ordnung obwohl die in Unterzahl waren. 

Aja und das gekicke wird von vielen sinnlos genutzt anstatt es als taktik zu nutzen (z.b. zum isolieren von einzelnen Leuten) Außerdem werd ich von der Ordsnung auch oft genug im falschesten Moment gekickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanotoshi (4. Februar 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Aja und das gekicke wird von vielen sinnlos genutzt anstatt es als taktik zu nutzen (z.b. zum isolieren von einzelnen Leuten) Außerdem werd ich von der Ordsnung auch oft genug im falschesten Moment gekickt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kicken is cool, als Ritter schon ein paar mal nach hinten gerannt und Gegnerische healer oder DD's in meine eigenen Reihen gekickt, die waren schneller down als die Shit rufen konnten, oder mal hier und da jemanden runter gekickt oder ins Wasser gekickt ^^ macht schon Spaß, son kleiner Bruce Lee für Arme^^


----------



## Grotuk (4. Februar 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Kicken is cool, als Ritter schon ein paar mal nach hinten gerannt und Gegnerische healer oder DD's in meine eigenen Reihen gekickt, die waren schneller down als die Shit rufen konnten, oder mal hier und da jemanden runter gekickt oder ins Wasser gekickt ^^ macht schon Spaß, son kleiner Bruce Lee für Arme^^


Jepp definitiv. ich mach mir z.b. nen Spass draus Heiler aus der Reichweite ihrer Leute zu kicken ^^ Oder auch nett gestern Steintrollkreuzung Destro hat die Flagge ich als Schwarzork mich dem verfolgenden Ordnungsmob in den Weg gestellt und erst mal munter reingekickt so das die erst mal vom Flagenträger weg flogen ^^ Hat ausgereicht die ne gute minute zu beschäftigen derweil hat unser träger genug vorsprung rausgarbeitet um alle Trolle zu befrieden.


----------



## Yanotoshi (4. Februar 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Jepp definitiv. ich mach mir z.b. nen Spass draus Heiler aus der Reichweite ihrer Leute zu kicken ^^ Oder auch nett gestern Steintrollkreuzung Destro hat die Flagge ich als Schwarzork mich dem verfolgenden Ordnungsmob in den Weg gestellt und erst mal munter reingekickt so das die erst mal vom Flagenträger weg flogen ^^ Hat ausgereicht die ne gute minute zu beschäftigen derweil hat unser träger genug vorsprung rausgarbeitet um alle Trolle zu befrieden.


SchwarzOrk? ih ein großer grüner hässlicher Fleischklumpen der inne MEtalldose gepackt wird^^ son Schamane oder Squigtreiba passt schon eher zu den ggrünhäuten, hinterlistig , klein und schwach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Spaß Orks rocken schon, besonders der Schwarzork mit seinem Heal da kann der schon ein paar Ord'ler beschäftigen^^)


----------



## superelton86 (4. Februar 2009)

Warum hat mich der Mann mit seinem blauen VW heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit überholt?


----------



## Destross (4. Februar 2009)

superelton86 schrieb:


> Warum hat mich der Mann mit seinem blauen VW heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit überholt?



Moin

Weil du zu langsam gefahren bist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grotuk (4. Februar 2009)

Destross schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Weil du zu langsam gefahren bist.
> 
> ...



oder nen weißblauer BMW mit der Aufschrift Polizei hinter ihm her war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jemix (4. Februar 2009)

War ist halt Masse > Klasse.
Und bei uns auf Carroburg ist im Moment ganz klar die Ordnung die Masse (nicht dass sie keine Klasse haben, aber sie sind halt im Moment einfach in der Überzahl in den meisten Situationen im ORVR)
Denke aber früher oder später wird der "Zerg" etwas mehr zurückgehen und es wird mehr Wert auf 6VS6 gelegt.
Und dann kann man sehen  wer wirklich "Klasse" hat.

So far
JeMiX


----------



## Yronnyn (4. Februar 2009)

Jemix schrieb:


> Denke aber früher oder später wird der "Zerg" etwas mehr zurückgehen und es wird mehr Wert auf 6VS6 gelegt.
> Und dann kann man sehen  wer wirklich "Klasse" hat.



Da kannst dir aber sicher sein das 90% der spieler das nicht wollen. Wer WAR spielt will großen Schlachten und nicht mehr.


----------



## Maddin123 (4. Februar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen... ja, auf meinem Server. Um den es hier in diesem Thread lustigerweise geht. Haha.


dann muss ich dir wohl vertrauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jemix (4. Februar 2009)

Yronnyn schrieb:


> Da kannst dir aber sicher sein das 90% der spieler das nicht wollen. Wer WAR spielt will großen Schlachten und nicht mehr.




Ja stimmt, im MOMENT will das noch fast jeder, aber immer mehr blicken in die Richtung 6VS6 ... jedenfalls bei uns auf Carroburg... und sowas spricht sich rum aufm Server. 
Ich sag ja nicht es wird kein Zerg mehr geben, aber man wird von Zeit zu Zeit immer mehr in 6er Grps rumlaufen sehen.

so far
JemIX


----------



## Mikehoof (4. Februar 2009)

Jemix schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, im MOMENT will das noch fast jeder, aber immer mehr blicken in die Richtung 6VS6 ... jedenfalls bei uns auf Carroburg... und sowas spricht sich rum aufm Server.
> Ich sag ja nicht es wird kein Zerg mehr geben, aber man wird von Zeit zu Zeit immer mehr in 6er Grps rumlaufen sehen.
> 
> so far
> JemIX




Das halte ich für Quatsch aber vielleicht ist ja die Lage auf Carroburg wirklich so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was soll der Quatsch mit 6vs6?
Keiner den ich kenne spielt WAR um 6VS6 zu kämpfen.


----------



## Slaycharly (4. Februar 2009)

Klar wollen wir alle Massenschlachten, ansonsten wären wir hier grundlegend falsch. Aber mal in ner kleinen Gruppe zu zeigen was man kann, das kann schonmal für Abwechslung sorgen zwischen den vier momentanen Spieloptionen:

1) Wer hat den größeren Zerg
2) Kreisraiden deluxe
3) Schlangenpassage oder anderes Szenario bis zum erbrechen
3) PVE Equip farmen in der Hoffnung dann doch irgendwann mal in Altdorf zu stehn.

Weil simma ma ehrlich, mehr geht imo net.

Charly


----------



## Maguerita (5. Februar 2009)

Die Dunkelelfenfestung auf Helmgart ist gefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (5. Februar 2009)

Maguerita schrieb:


> Die Dunkelelfenfestung auf Helmgart ist gefallen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War klar, dass das nach diesem Patch passiert. Das Aussentor hat nichtmal 2 Minuten standgehalten. Aber von uns waren sowieso zu wenig Deffer da. In der Festung waren vielleicht genug, aber vor der Festung hätten wir auch noch viele gebraucht. Ich hoffe es wird aus diesem Fehler gelernt und wenn die Stadt fällt gibts auch erstmal keine Stadtinnis, also kommt doch mal aus den Innis raus wenns brenzlig wird!


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Februar 2009)

Sicherlich, ich war dabei, und kurz gesagt meiner vermutung einer 4:1 Übermacht an Ordlern in der Festung hat keiner so recht wiedersprochen, der Keeplord selbst hat nicht mal ganz 2 Minuten durchgehalten.

Dafür leisten wir im moment mehr als nur wiederstand in der Chaoswüste, ich würde gerne mal wissen wie die Order vorhat das Keep zu erobern? Nachts um halb 4 wenn keiner mehr da ist? ^^

Die Kampange lassen wir estmal resetten, und dann sehen wir mal weiter, jedenfalls haben wir von einem GM es bestätigt kommen, auf Helmgart ist die Zerstörung in der Unterzahl.

Oh, und wir haben es geschafft 3 mal die T4 Zone zum aufrauchen zu bringen, jedenfalls die Chaoswüste ^^


----------



## Maddin123 (5. Februar 2009)

widerstand kann man das gar nicht nennen... wir fangen schon an nachtwachen einzuteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die unvermeidliche stadt wird nie fallen!


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Februar 2009)

Ich stehe ja immer noch am Öl und werde das wohl noch ein weilchen tun, aber solange die Orderwarbands in der Chaoswüste das gesamte Gebiet im /follow abreiten kann hier keiner was tun. Da hilft nur abwarten.

Sehen wir es so, jetzt ist wenigstens Motivation da die Keeps zu verteidigen damit die Unvermeidliche Stadt nicht abbrennt, obwohl ich den Schandfleck doch gerne planiert hätte (ich mag den Stil einfach nicht).

Wir stehen mit dem Rücken zur Wand, links und rechts ist der Abgrund, und das Schwert ist schon an unserem Hals, also machen wir das beste daraus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddin123 (5. Februar 2009)

stimmt... ich hoffe mal, dass das nicht so auf  helmgart weiter geht... orde kann ja stärker sein als destro aber das is einfach nur noch unnormal! 

also an alle neulinge! fangt destro auf helmgart an! da geht immer was im T4!


----------



## Neradox (6. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mich aus der Schlacht um die Chaoswüste nun ausgeklinkt... zu müde.

Aber wie stark die Ordnung in der letzen Zeit an Masse gewonnen hat ist schon krass. Sie sind einfach zu krass in der Überzahl. 

Und der Festungsraid war der letzte Dreck. Nicht nur dass alles viel zu schnell down ging, auch unsere Leute kamen bei (wie auch Vermillion sagt) einer 1:4 Unterzahl nicht mehr ins Gebiet. Beschränkung schön und gut, aber 4:1? Also bitte.


----------



## Maddin123 (6. Februar 2009)

Neradox schrieb:


> Ich habe mich aus der Schlacht um die Chaoswüste nun ausgeklinkt... zu müde.
> 
> Aber wie stark die Ordnung in der letzen Zeit an Masse gewonnen hat ist schon krass. Sie sind einfach zu krass in der Überzahl.
> 
> Und der Festungsraid war der letzte Dreck. Nicht nur dass alles viel zu schnell down ging, auch unsere Leute kamen bei (wie auch Vermillion sagt) einer 1:4 Unterzahl nicht mehr ins Gebiet. Beschränkung schön und gut, aber 4:1? Also bitte.


jo hab auch aus gemacht und das neue festung system is echt schrott! hoffe die fixen das...


----------



## KleinerSchurke (6. Februar 2009)

Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, die gehn in ein Keep, clonen sich und aufeinmal wird man von denen überrannt :-; Jemix also auf Carroburg ist es schon krass grad, was die Überzahl der Ordnung angeht aber 6vs6 wird es nieeeeeeee geben, weil das ist nicht War.

Die Ordung hat halt gut Werbung gemacht für sich und auch noch so ein paar andere kleine aber feine Dinge machen es aus, das viele lieber Ordnung spielen als Destro(Kann jeder selber sich seine Gedanken machen). Na was solls sag ich mir, solln sie doch die Unvermeidliche raiden, den auch viele auf Destro-Seite sind noch nicht Teamfähig und es muss wohl so kommen das die Order unsere Stadt erst raidet :-(  Schmunzel aber erst wenn sie ne Übermacth von 10:1 haben werden sie sich trauen denk ich :-) Gell liebe Ordnung, man kann halt ned aus seiner haut schlüpfen :-P


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (6. Februar 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Ich denke Averland ist mittlerweile Ausgeglichen, die Destros waren zwar erst mehr und haben viel Scenarios gewonnen dafür haben die Ordler mehr Ruf und so bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es wird langsam. Aber Destroseite sollte immer noch mehr Leute haben. Zwar auch viele Extremluschen aber mehr ist in WAR auch mehr Wert. Jedenfalls im ORvR.

In den Szenarien sollte man als Destro-Rnd Nerven aus Stahl mitbringen. Die werden so ausgelöscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ohne Gilde geh ich in kein SZ, hehe. Da sieht man, was das für Pfeifen sind. 

Keepfights für Cityunlock sind auf Averland noch Defaultlose, weil sie es nicht gebacken kriegen mit der Orga.

MfG


----------



## myadictivo (6. Februar 2009)

jo..alles luschen außer man selbst. genau so leute wie du motzen am ende eh immer im sz rum, wie scheisse alle anderen spielen. random sc ist durchaus kein abschlachten lassen und default-lose. blabla..ich muss mich profilieren..blabla..ich bin halt der pro-gamer..blabla.. habt ihr ein glück das ich mich mit euch abgeb..bla


----------



## Cartandaach (6. Februar 2009)

Ich war gestern auch beim Raid auf die Dunkelelfenfestung dabei. Wollten nicht mehr Destros in die Festung zum Verteidigen oder durften da nicht mehr rein?
Ich fürchte fast, dass Festungen mit dem Patch (und der Tatsache, dass Deffer nicht mehr normal rezzen können, aber durch Reglementierung gefühlte 1:4 unterlegen sind) kaum mehr zu verteidigen sein dürften.
Der Patch hat Festungsraids vom einen Extrem (vor Patch waren verteidigte Festungen kaum zu nehmen) ins andere (angegriffene Festungen sind nun kaum mehr zu verteidigen) gebracht.
Die anschliessenden Crashes in der Chaoswüste waren natürlich auch "unangebracht" und zeigen, dass es immer noch massiv Probleme mit dem Code gibt. Da haben die letzten Patches nun halt das Problem von der Festung auf die letzte Burg vor der 2. Festung verlagert.... Naja, sehen wir halt 3% mehr vom Endcontent - aber so wird das halt auch wieder nichts mit dem Einfall in eine Stadt.
Immerhin: Auf Helmgart ist überhaupt mal eine Festung gefallen. Das sollte man mal positiv festhalten.

edit sagt: Beim Würfeln in der Festung waren 168 Leute der Order anwesend - ich würde daher mal darauf tippen, dass genau 7 WBs angreifen dürfen.


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Februar 2009)

Durften irgendwie nicht mehr rein, nach ca 3-4 Warbands war bei uns Schluss und die ersten wurden rausgeportet. Stimmt das einzige Positive war das jetzt endlich Festungen fallen, nur das sollten sie noch mal einstellen.


----------



## Vulcania Weißglut (6. Februar 2009)

Ich habe gestern bei dem Run mitgemischt und hätte nie gedacht, dass wir soweit kommen! 
Als ich dann oben auf der Rampe lag (Ja ich war mal wieder down) konnte ich sehen, dass kaum deffer in der Festung waren. 

@ Cartandaach: Hiho erstmal, und komisch das ich 179er war beim Würfeln!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Teal: Danke an die Destros, die sich gestern mal wieder in ihre Löcher verkrochen haben und bei Mutti am Rockzipfel gehangen und geweint haben.
            Das mußte ich einfach mal loswerden nachdem ich gestern das Interview und sein Schlußwort gelesen habe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
            Wer hat da wen vermöbelt????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nichtsdestrowenigertrotz wars gestern ein super abend!


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (6. Februar 2009)

Es wurde ja gesagt, dass weiterhin an den Festungen gearbeitet wird und wenn die Server dabei noch stabiler laufen, dass das Limit angehoben wird. Allerdings ist mit der neuerung auf Averland immer noch keine Festung gefallen. Liegt aber wenigstens nicht mehr am Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cartandaach (6. Februar 2009)

Vulcania schrieb:


> @ Cartandaach: Hiho erstmal, und komisch das ich 179er war beim Würfeln!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du alter Cheater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 179. von 168.... Gibts da auch Items für?^^

Keine Ahnung wie du das hinbekommen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - aber wir wissen ja alle: Mit den Zahlen beim Würfeln hats WAR nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Februar 2009)

Vulcania schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe gestern bei dem Run mitgemischt und hätte nie gedacht, dass wir soweit kommen!
> 
> 2. Als ich dann oben auf der Rampe lag (Ja ich war mal wieder down) konnte ich sehen, dass kaum deffer in der Festung waren.
> @ Teal: Danke an die Destros, die sich gestern mal wieder in ihre Löcher verkrochen haben und bei Mutti am Rockzipfel gehangen und geweint haben.
> ...


1. Ich schon, ich stand oben beim Öl und wusste genau das ihr das diesmal schaffen könnt.

2. Weil nicht mehr reindurften, ka was sie da eingstellt haben, aber ab 3-4 Warbands war bei uns schluss, da habt ihr wohl gerade angefangen

3. Schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , hatte lange schon keinen solchen Spass mehr, wenigstens hatten wir die Chaoswüste als ausgleich für den chancenlosen Festungsdeff.


----------



## Nereshad (6. Februar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> 1. Ich schon, ich stand oben beim Öl und wusste genau das ihr das diesmal schaffen könnt.
> 
> 2. Weil nicht mehr reindurften, ka was sie da eingstellt haben, aber ab 3-4 Warbands war bei uns schluss, da habt ihr wohl gerade angefangen
> 
> ...



*Sarkasmus on*
Aber der Exploit use von euch war nicht sehr nett! Oder wie nennt man das Standarten aufstellen auf dem Aufgang zum Lordraum, sodass maximal nur noch ein bis zwei Order auf einmal hoch können?
*Sarkasmus off*

Beim Festungsraid ging das gerade noch, da ich bei der Elfenfestung kaum Probs hatte mich da durchzuschlängeln. Aber auch hier konnte man nur nacheinander durchbrechen. Da waren die ersten von uns schon tiereisch sauer. In der Chaoswüste mit den geraden Aufgängen ging das gar nicht mehr!

Mehr als ein Tank konnte sich nicht an eure Tankwall stellen. Wenn ich solches Exploitunsing einen fairen Kampf nenne, dann war das Kräfteverhältnis in der Festung ebenfalls ausgeglichen!


----------



## DeeeRoy (6. Februar 2009)

Nereshad schrieb:


> *Sarkasmus on*
> Aber der Exploit use von euch war nicht sehr nett! Oder wie nennt man das Standarten aufstellen auf dem Aufgang zum Lordraum, sodass maximal nur noch ein bis zwei Order auf einmal hoch können?
> *Sarkasmus off*



Ne oder? Das hätteste besser nicht schreiben sollen. Wenn das die runde macht, läufst du ja bald nur noch gegen Standarten..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nereshad (6. Februar 2009)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> stimmt... ich hoffe mal, dass das nicht so auf  helmgart weiter geht... orde kann ja stärker sein als destro aber das is einfach nur noch unnormal!
> 
> also an alle neulinge! fangt destro auf helmgart an! da geht immer was im T4!




Du weißt aber schon, dass es ein geplantes Event von unserer Seite her war. Da hatten sich alle Allianzen abgesprochen. Das wir dann eine Menge zusammen bekommen sollte jedem klar sein. 

Und was das gefühlte Verhältnis angeht.... jeder weiß, dass man sich hier in 99% der Fällen täuscht. Das ihr nicht mehr rezzen konntet hat wohl sein übriges dazu getan!


----------



## Nereshad (6. Februar 2009)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Ne oder? Das hätteste besser nicht schreiben sollen. Wenn das die runde macht, läufst du ja bald nur noch gegen Standarten..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jop, wurde es und weil es ja gerade schon als Exploit in diversen Foren angeprangert wurde und von Mythic als Exploit bestätigt wurde finde ich es so verwerflich. 

Es wurden gestern dazu mehrere Dutzend Tickets und Appeals geschrieben. Es haben sich Tanks vorne ecxtra lange liegen lassen, um auch alle Namen der 5-6 betreffenden Zerstörungsgilden korrekt in ihren Tickets zu schreiben.


----------



## heretik (6. Februar 2009)

KleinerSchurke schrieb:


> Die Ordung hat halt gut Werbung gemacht für sich



Mir kommt die Ordnung auf Carroburg vor allem auch wesentlich organisierter vor. Während ne Menge Destros nach der ersten Niederlage lieber OpenPVE farmen oder nen Twink leveln gehen, scheint die Ordnung mittlerweile bei jedem INC wie die Pilze aus dem Boden zu schießen. Und das kann ich nur respektieren.
Eventuell liegt es auch dran, dass das Klima der Allianzen untereinander besser ist, aber dazu kann ich nix sagen. Ich kann mir halt nur vorstellen, dass Ordnung während Burgverteidigungen keine Leute wortlos aus der WB kickt und auf Nachfrage dann mitteilt, dass man die Sache jetzt lieber Ally-intern machen will. Oder Leute als Leecher bezeichnet, weil man die Burg jetzt bitte allein einnehmen möchte. Oder (im PvE) die PQ allein machen. Oder was auch immer. WAR ist halt aufgrund der Massenschlachten ein Spiel, bei dem es auf Organisation ankommt.


----------



## Nereshad (6. Februar 2009)

Das Problem hat die Destru-Seite auf Helmgart glaube ich nicht. Wenn ich die organisierten Raids am Wochenende sehe, wo sich wirklich "gefühlte" hunderte an Destruspielern am ORvR beteiligen.....

Aber hier noch einmal ein Screen vom Dunkelelfenfestungslord. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (6. Februar 2009)

myadictivo schrieb:


> jo..alles luschen außer man selbst. genau so leute wie du motzen am ende eh immer im sz rum, wie scheisse alle anderen spielen. random sc ist durchaus kein abschlachten lassen und default-lose. blabla..ich muss mich profilieren..blabla..ich bin halt der pro-gamer..blabla.. habt ihr ein glück das ich mich mit euch abgeb..bla



Tjo, ist halt meine Erfahrung. Rnd-SC im T4 auf Averland sind Defaultlose. Wenn ich mit Gilde gehe, gewinnen wir. So what....

Zu deinem Progamergelaber: ich selbst spiele ganz normal, wie meine Gilde auch. Der meiste Rnd-Ab...... spielt halt unterirdisch schlecht. Dazu kommt noch massiver Heilermangel. Wenn mal einer da ist, heilt er wie ´n T2-Sigma.

MfG

Da Pro


----------



## heretik (6. Februar 2009)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Tjo, ist halt meine Erfahrung. Rnd-SC im T4 auf Averland sind Defaultlose. Wenn ich mit Gilde gehe, gewinnen wir. So what....
> 
> Zu deinem Progamergelaber: ich selbst spiele ganz normal, wie meine Gilde auch. Der meiste Rnd-Ab...... spielt halt unterirdisch schlecht. Dazu kommt noch massiver Heilermangel. Wenn mal einer da ist, heilt er wie ´n T2-Sigma.
> 
> ...



Nein, er hat Recht, das ist hirnloses Progamergelaber und zudem der peinliche Versuch, sich irgendwie vom Rest der Masse abzuheben, weil man selber und der Kreis der Erlauchten (sprich: Gilde) Ubermenschen sind, weit über dem Rnd-Ab...

Hol dir deine Selbstbestätigung im echten Leben und nicht durch hohle Phrasen in Foren.

Und das Hauptwort zum englischen "lose" heißt "loss" oder "defeat". Einfach bei der Muttersprache bleiben, wenn's mit dem Fremdsprachigen noch hapert.


----------



## DerTingel (6. Februar 2009)

genial find ich, wenn die leute gewinnen, dann war es immer aufgrund des überragenden skills der gruppe/wb, wenn leute verlieren, dann waren es immer die gegner, die in überzahl aufgetreten sind...masse statt klasse prinzip eben. 
nur dass man durchaus mit 6 leuten eine komplette wb auseinander nehmen kann, will niemand wahrhaben. dass man zu 3. ne burg gegen 10angreifer verteidigen kann, halten die meisten auch für unmöglich, die anderen 100leute haben sich bestimmt irgendwo versteckt. komisch...aber nicht im sinne von merkwürdig, sondern von witzig. 
b2t: wenn man mit randoms sz spielt, dann muss man halt wirklich sehr hart im nehmen sein. such dir n paar leute mit denen du dich gut verstehst, organisiert euch über ts und schon wirst du auch häufiger gewinnen. 
mfg


----------



## Nereshad (6. Februar 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> genial find ich, wenn die leute gewinnen, dann war es immer aufgrund des überragenden skills der gruppe/wb, wenn leute verlieren, dann waren es immer die gegner, die in überzahl aufgetreten sind...masse statt klasse prinzip eben.
> nur dass man durchaus mit 6 leuten eine komplette wb auseinander nehmen kann, will niemand wahrhaben. dass man zu 3. ne burg gegen 10angreifer verteidigen kann, halten die meisten auch für unmöglich, die anderen 100leute haben sich bestimmt irgendwo versteckt. komisch...aber nicht im sinne von merkwürdig, sondern von witzig.
> b2t: wenn man mit randoms sz spielt, dann muss man halt wirklich sehr hart im nehmen sein. such dir n paar leute mit denen du dich gut verstehst, organisiert euch über ts und schon wirst du auch häufiger gewinnen.
> mfg



Gebe dir Recht Tingel. Man muß bei Warhammer immer hart im nehmen sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Siehe Serverstabilität. Ich hoffe die deichseln das irgendwie. einen Heidenspaß macht das übrigens mit ein bis zwei Gruppen unterwegs zu sein. Da haben wir bisher die schönsten Kämpfe erlebt und auch schon mehrmals zahlenmäßig weit größere Feindtruppen auseinandergenommen. Grund hierfür waren das besser eingespielt sein, das gemeinsame SV/TS und der bessere Fokus. Das kann aber auch mal auf der Gegenseite sein. Dann zollt man denen Respekt und versuchts beim nächsten mal besser zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem fluche ich auch ab und zu bei Random SC´s. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (6. Februar 2009)

Nereshad schrieb:


> **Sarkasmus on**
> Aber der Exploit use von euch war nicht sehr nett! Oder wie nennt man das Standarten aufstellen auf dem Aufgang zum Lordraum, sodass maximal nur noch ein bis zwei Order auf einmal hoch können?
> **Sarkasmus off**



Leider sind die Versuche den Burgherren (mal wieder) ins Erdgeschoß zu ziehen auch in die Hose gegangen. Aber das ist dann natürlich eine Ausnutzung der Spielmechanik, die nur durch einen überragenden "Skill" möglich ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maguerita (6. Februar 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Leider sind die Versuche den Burgherren (mal wieder) ins Erdgeschoß zu ziehen auch in die Hose gegangen. Aber das ist dann natürlich eine Ausnutzung der Spielmechanik, die nur durch einen überragenden "Skill" möglich ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach, bloss weil die Zerstörung es nicht geschafft, sich anständig zu verteidigen, unterstellst du uns gleich einen Betrugsversuch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry da muss ich dich enttäuschen von der Ordnung hat niemand so etwas versucht.

Mir scheint, dass du nicht verlieren kannst und versuchst nun anderen die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben.


----------



## Vyz (6. Februar 2009)

Also, ich kann zur Anfangsfrage zwar nur in Bezug auf Scs T1-T3 Stellung nehmen (im oRvR gabs bei mir bisher nur Keepraids ohne Gegenwehr, denn sobald diese auftauchte gingen die Angreifer ins nächste Gebiet...). Aber da muss ich sagen, kann ich keine klare Aussage treffen, ob ich als Ordler häufiger gewinne oder verliere. Aber, was ich sagen kann ist, das entweder die Partei mit den mehr bzw. besseren Heilern (oder besser asisteten Healern) gewinnt. Manchmal gewinnen zwar auch die mit weniger/schlechteren Healern, aber deren DDs müssen dann schon super abgehen im Gegensatz zum anderen Team.
Daher kann ich nur sagen: Wer sich in Scs beschwert das er verliert, soll halt nen Healer anfangen... Denn das davon mal zu viele drinnen waren hab ich noch nie gesehen, aber dafür oft genug das ich der einzigste war... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tires (6. Februar 2009)

Auf Middenland sieht es bei der Ordnung ziemlich gut aus. Also ich gewinne 80% der Szenarien.


----------



## Salute (6. Februar 2009)

Maguerita schrieb:


> Ach, bloss weil die Zerstörung es nicht geschafft, sich anständig zu verteidigen, unterstellst du uns gleich einen Betrugsversuch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bist du dir da wirklich ganz sicher?! Ich denke eher nicht, denn nur weil du es nicht wahrhaben willst, es nicht unbedingt erfunden sein muss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich habs selber schon miterleben dürfen, wie Ordungsspieler einen Chaos Burgherren in den Erdgeschoß gezogen haben (weil sie eben anscheinnend nicht in der Lage waren es auf normalem Wegen zu Stande zu bringen^^) und ihn unten gelegt. Sicher, waren wir etwas verduzt als es tatsächlich das erste mal klapte, haben dann aber trotzdem unsere Tankformation aufrecht erhalten und den gepawnten Ordungs-Burgeherren getöttet. Und ich konnte endlich meine Auslöscherbrust looten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War sozusagen ein fliegender Wechsel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Grunde kann ich damit leben, dass die Masse größere Vorteile aus dem Spiel zieht, aber dann heulend mit dem Finger auf die "bösen, bugusenden" Destros zu zeigen, während man selber in keinsterweise besser ist, ist schon etwas arm.


----------



## Telema (6. Februar 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Bist du dir da wirklich ganz sicher?! Ich denke eher nicht, denn nur weil du es nicht wahrhaben willst, es nicht unbedingt erfunden sein muss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit dem unterschied das das Burgherren ziehen kein Bugusing ist. Bringt ja nicht ihn unten zu legen während der neue Burgherr wieder oben spawnt und in wenigen Sekunden wieder weg ist. Aber den e schon viel zu engen  Weg zum Keeplord absichtlich mit Standarten zustellen das niemand mehr hoch kommt, das ist Bugusing der ganz üblen Art.


----------



## Salute (6. Februar 2009)

Telema schrieb:


> Mit dem unterschied das das Burgherren ziehen kein Bugusing ist. Bringt ja nicht ihn unten zu legen während der neue Burgherr wieder oben spawnt und in wenigen Sekunden wieder weg ist. Aber den e schon viel zu engen  Weg zum Keeplord absichtlich mit Standarten zustellen das niemand mehr hoch kommt, das ist Bugusing der ganz üblen Art.




Das ist wohl eher Ansichtssache, da es an sicher nicht vorgesehen ist, den Burgherren im Untergeschoß bekämpfen zu können. Aber wie gesagt, was die Gegenseite macht ist immer viel schlimmer. Ist schon sicherlich schmerzlich, wenn man trotz einer deutlichen Übermacht es trotzdem nicht schafft etwas zu erobern, sobald sich "ein bischen" Widerstand bildet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War halt doch kein "Freerun" wie den Elfen.^^


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (7. Februar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Nein, er hat Recht, das ist hirnloses Progamergelaber und zudem der peinliche Versuch, sich irgendwie vom Rest der Masse abzuheben, weil man selber und der Kreis der Erlauchten (sprich: Gilde) Ubermenschen sind, weit über dem Rnd-Ab...
> 
> Hol dir deine Selbstbestätigung im echten Leben und nicht durch hohle Phrasen in Foren.
> 
> Und das Hauptwort zum englischen "lose" heißt "loss" oder "defeat". Einfach bei der Muttersprache bleiben, wenn's mit dem Fremdsprachigen noch hapert.



Auf einer Antwort deinerseits hab ich schon gewartet. Es geht hier nicht um Selbstbestätigung, sondern darum, dass es einen Grund gibt, warum die eine oder andere Seite gewinnt oder verliert. Auf Averland sind die Rnd-BGs halt schauderhaft. 

Das Thema Selbstbestätigung kannste mal außen vor lassen Dr. Spam. Geht hier um Gründe, warum die eine oder andere Seite verliert. Auf Averland verliert halt Destro, weil sie rnd-mäßig nichts reißen und einfach scheisse spielen. Btw. vor meiner Pause war ich auf Carroburg bei der Order mit nem HJ. Dich zu sehen war immer gleichbedeutend mit Ruf.

Zu guter letzt noch folgenden Tipp an Dich. Wer im Glashaus sitzt... (sobald ich Deine Kommentare anschaue weiss ich, wer hohle Phrasen von sich gibt).

@Rest

Kommt nach Averland und schaut es euch halt an.


----------



## Grimtom (7. Februar 2009)

wenn es dir ein trost ist, halte durch, denn normal lost die zerstörung 8 von 10 szenarien auf Carroburg ... jedenfalls im T3 und T4.


----------



## myadictivo (7. Februar 2009)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Kommt nach Averland und schaut es euch halt an.



ich habe auf averland alle meine chars und gespielt von t1-t4 und nur random gespielt und nein, wir verlieren nicht ständig. also meinetwegen zieh halt weiter über randoms her. es ist klar, dass ich in ner gruppe die im ts hockt gezielter vorgehen kann. wenn du unfähig bist deinen spielstil einer random gruppe anzupassen und aufgeschmissen bist sobald der kleine mann im ohr fehlt der dir sagt was du zu tun hast, dann liegts halt an dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disasterio (7. Februar 2009)

Auf Erngrad gewinnt nocrmal die destro, ausser cralla und konsorten sind da ;D


----------



## heretik (7. Februar 2009)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Btw. vor meiner Pause war ich auf Carroburg bei der Order mit nem HJ. Dich zu sehen war immer gleichbedeutend mit Ruf.



Bwaha, auf genau sowas hab ICH gewartet. Hätte ich stattdessen irgend nen anderen Namen oder nen anderen Server in der Signatur wäre wahrscheinlich genau derselbe Spruch gekommen. Irgendwie habt Ihr "Elite"spieler alle ne Kiste mit Standardzitaten, und solange man andere Spieler (auch wenn man noch nie gegen sie gespielt hat) als OPFA!!1 bezeichnen kann, ist die eigene Welt noch in Ordnung. Weil man ja immer noch besser ist als andere. Zumindest gefühlt.

Was passiert eigentlich mit den Mitgliedern deiner Ubergilde, wenn sie mal ohne Gruppe ein Szenario anmelden? Dann werden sie ja auch Random. Oder ist Random einfach ne Beschimpfung wie [hier bitte rassistische Diffamierung nach Wahl einsetzen], mit der man alle außerhalb des elitären Kreises beschimpft, um sich so selber das Gefühl von Überlegenheit zu geben?
Das "Problem" des Random-Abschaums kann ich dir übrigens problemlos erklären, wenn dir wirklich danach ist (was ich nicht glaube): 
1) Kein TS
2) Keine ausgewogenen Gruppen
3) Kein designierter MA
Und das war's dann auch schon mit dem mächtigen "Skill", mit dem Premades den Random-Pöbel regieren.

Den Namen des mächtigen HJ auf Carroburg hätte ich dann gern noch.


----------



## MacLag (12. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde Karina's Frage absolut berechtigt. Denn, auch auf "meinem" Server läuft das so ab. 
Den Namen nenne ich nun mal nicht. Da in meiner Gilde nicht viel los ist, bin ich immer alleine im
Szenario und sowohl im T2 als auch T3 gibt es, in 8 von 10 Fällen, mächtig was auf die Mütze.

Die Gründe sind eigentlich die gleichen wie in einem anderen Spiel, dessen Namen ich auch mal
nicht nennen will, weil sich den sowieso jeder denken kann.

1. Zerstörung spielt organisierter, oder ist sowieso in Überzahl
2. Auf Seiten der Ordung wird immer zu wenig geheilt, bzw. nicht auf die Heiler aufgepasst

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist: Je einfacher das Szenario, umso höher die Chancen mit der
Ordnung zu gewinnen. Das läßt tief blicken oder?


----------



## Derrania (12. Februar 2009)

Disasterio schrieb:


> Auf Erngrad gewinnt nocrmal die destro, ausser cralla und konsorten sind da ;D



Ich würd eher sagen das die Seite gewinnt auf der ne Gildengruppe spielt.  Random vs Random gibt es in den SZ eher selten.


----------



## DeeeRoy (12. Februar 2009)

MacLag schrieb:


> Was mir auch aufgefallen ist: Je einfacher das Szenario, umso höher die Chancen mit der
> Ordnung zu gewinnen. Das läßt tief blicken oder?



Schwachsinn!

Wieder schön alles über einen Kamm scheren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fass dir an die eigende Nase und fang an, die Fehler bei dir zu suchen *winkt mit dem Zaunpfahl*


----------



## heretik (12. Februar 2009)

MacLag schrieb:


> 1. Zerstörung spielt organisierter, oder ist sowieso in Überzahl
> 2. Auf Seiten der Ordung wird immer zu wenig geheilt, bzw. nicht auf die Heiler aufgepasst



Ich kann's dir ganz einfach erklären, warum Zerstörung organisierter spielt und besser heilt und besser auf die Heiler aufpasst:

Du bist schuld.

Nein, wirklich.

Sobald du als Einzelspieler an einem Szenario teilnimmst, spielt auf jeden Fall maximal eine Premade-Gruppe auf deiner Seite, wohingegen die Gegenseite eine Chance auf zwei Stück hat. Ich nehme an, du spielst keinen Heiler? Interessanterweise höre ich nämlich das Argument "ne, ich spiel jetzt grad meinen Damage-Dealer, weil meine SG nicht da ist. Da spiel ich nen Heiler, aber das ist mir mit Randoms zu blöd" ziemlich häufig in letzter Zeit. So gesehen belegst du mit deinem Platz im Szenario schonmal nen Platz, den auch ein Heiler haben könnte. Falls die andere Gruppe auf deiner Seite eine Stammgruppe ist, haben die zwei Heiler dabei, wovon einer wahrscheinlich ein Gruppenheiler ist. So fallen für deine Gruppe aus dieser Gruppe auch nicht viele Heals ab.

Ich habe mir bisher auch immer Gedanken gemacht, warum zum Teufel immer genau richtig viele Heiler auf Ordnungsseite spielen und warum die alle so koordiniert vorgehen und warum bei mir so viele 3x im T4 rumgammeln und bei denen nie. Es ist wirklich so: Durch deine Teilnahme als Solospieler kannst du viel kippen.


----------



## Soilent (12. Februar 2009)

Ich würde einfach mal behaupten, das es auch oftmals ne psychische Sache ist. Es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob 2 schlanke Gardisten auf einen zulaufen oder 2 dicke Orcs. Zumindest fällt mir dies öfter im SC auf. Und als Feuerzauberer erwische ich mich selber auch hin und wieder dabei, das ich lieber dmg auf diese dicken Orcs machen, statt auf nen kleinen Schamanen, der in der hinteren Reihe in Ruhe seine Heilungen castet.

Nur so Gedanken am Rande... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (12. Februar 2009)

Es ist halb verlockend die großen ziele zu focusen als die wo wirklich gefährlich sind...

Bemerke das auch oft... ich steh als Schami da un heile...verteile auch dots... auf einmal taucht ein HJ auf und geht euf einen der tanks los... mich übersieht er... erst wenn er merkt das er den Tank nicht legen kann kommt ihn in den sinn das der kleine grüne vlt ein healer is....

Ich würde sogar noch tollkühner behaupten oder besser dreist ne these setzen in der ich behaupte das viele spieler noch in wow denken und nicht an die neue situation... kommt mir meist so vor... wenn ich sehe das alle nur tanks focusen die dann noch net ma mitbekommen das se schaden bekommen


----------



## Grotuk (13. Februar 2009)

MacLag schrieb:


> Also ich finde Karina's Frage absolut berechtigt. Denn, auch auf "meinem" Server läuft das so ab.
> Den Namen nenne ich nun mal nicht. Da in meiner Gilde nicht viel los ist, bin ich immer alleine im
> Szenario und sowohl im T2 als auch T3 gibt es, in 8 von 10 Fällen, mächtig was auf die Mütze.
> 
> ...




echt? komisch ich dachte immer Die Seite gewinnt bei der die besseren Spieler sind. Ich finde wa sdu hier anführst als Agrumente taugt net mal zum Popo abwischen. Weil selbiges kann dir die hälfte aller Destrospieler eben über die Ordnung erzählen. Fakt ist das die meisten Spieler nicht teamorientiert denken ihr eigenes Ding machen und deshalb Staub fressen. Egal ob Scenario oder RVR. Wobei gerade bei Scenarien es von entscheidener Bedeutung ist ob eine Seite zusammenarbeitet oder nicht. Letzlich entscheiden immer Strategie und Taktik über Sieg oder Niederlage nicht ob eine Seite mehr Spieler hat oder nicht. Selbst in Unterzahl kann man einen Gegner zu Fall bringen. Also statt hier sich zu beschweren wie doof doch die Mitspieler sind lieber mal Zusammenspiel üben.

Bei der Gelegenheit wärs von Seiten Mythics natürlich mal Klasse wenn sie nen Sprachchat implementieren könnten. Das würde so eingies erleichtern.


----------



## Nereshad (17. Februar 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Das ist wohl eher Ansichtssache, da es an sicher nicht vorgesehen ist, den Burgherren im Untergeschoß bekämpfen zu können. Aber wie gesagt, was die Gegenseite macht ist immer viel schlimmer. Ist schon sicherlich schmerzlich, wenn man trotz einer deutlichen Übermacht es trotzdem nicht schafft etwas zu erobern, sobald sich "ein bischen" Widerstand bildet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nun ja, ihr dürftet euch aber gewundert haben, als bei dem Festungsraid Donnerstag Nacht auf einmal die sechs Standarten ganz plötzlich verschwunden waren. Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob die GM´s die Gildenleader noch einmal verwarnt haben, aber deren Aussage war, wenn sie das jetzt wiederholt sehen (reagieren bei solchen Appeals sehr schnell) werden sie härtere Massnahmen als den Despawn der Standarten vornehmen. Also Standarten-Buguser seid vorgewarnt!

Lob an die GM, die so schnell reagiert haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

